# Suggestions on a Lite Debloat???



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

Any suggestions on a Lite Debloat for the TS4K? There's occasional moments during streaming with various apps that the TS4K continues to playback fine but all remote actions are either delayed or nonresponsive for up to a minute.
Behaves as if it's loaded up on background tasks


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

do you have storage drives plugged in? Is wifi connection good? You using the supplied power adapter and cable? Have you restarted/rebooted the device? AND! have you changed the batteries? No need to 'debloat' I disabled one Tivo system app and some google apps and that's it but Tivo will also be updating Android system to version 10 might mean they remove some bloat apps (non-uninstallable apps). 
P.S The device is less than dirt cheap the least you can do is provide more exact details, many people have predicted the death of this device but it is yet to receive an update to AndroidTV10 so I don't know what that means after.


----------

